# Stuck my smoker Saturday



## willfishforfood (Sep 19, 2011)

Going over a gravel bar and lost some power and came to a quick halt. Put the hipboots on and worked it into deeper water. got it on the trailer to check for damage and found a 2' long piece of packing banding inside the shoe around the impeller. a little loss of power is fun in skinny water.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 20, 2011)

Look at the bright side, you found the culprit quickly and it doesn't sound like too much harm was done. That's a winning combo if you ask me!


----------



## Skeeter814 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. This time of year is good for leaves around here. They'll really ruin your day.


----------



## V8_TITAN (Sep 30, 2011)

be carefull with stuff stuck in your prop. the first time I took out my new to me boat with a 50 horse on it, I got a metal coat hanger stuck in the prop and it ruined my lower unit. it would pop out of gear if I gave it enough throttle to make a wake. now if i ever feel funny about something, thats the first thing i check.

edit- just noticed you said impeller, which means a jet boat. sorry lol. but still good advice for people with props.


----------



## reedjj (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't have a jet but when I head up stream into the woods I have a comealong in my boat to help me get over logs, sand bars, and "stuff"! I used it once with my last boat and it worked great. I have not used it with my new G3....Yet!

You can use an anchor like this if there is no tree's, rocks, or other solid objects to tie off too.https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=79950&pdesc=Overtons_13_Fluke_Style_Galvanized_Boat_Anchor_Kit&aID=602A3&merchID=4006


----------



## moark (Sep 30, 2011)

I just bottomed out yesterday. I had my father with me and thought we were toast but I had a 4' 2" x 3" piece of wood to pry with. I almost didn't make it off the shoal, worked my butt off. The water was too deep on one side and too far away on the other to use a come-along (didn't have one with me anyway). I would also be very interested to learn of a better way to do this. I've ran this part of the river several times but made a mistake and missed the deeper the water. It's a bad feeling when you're the only one on the river and you're stuck (good) in 4" ankle deep water.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 30, 2011)

Moark,when I get in that situation,I turn the boat around. I've never been stuck while cruising,only while floating back downstream.So when it happens,I get out and turn the boat so it is pointed upstream.Usually the current will float the boat enough to get it to deeper water. Happend to me last weekend on the Meramec near Sullivan.

Lucky for me ,my whole package(boat,motor,and gear) weighs less than 1500lbs.


----------



## Scottinva (Sep 30, 2011)

I am pretty paranoid about this happening to me. I do have UHMW on the bottom of my boat which will help slide it. However, I still carry a cumalong and 150' tow strap as well as 4-3' long sections of 1" galvanized pipe that I can thread together to try to move the boat along. I still have newver got it stuck bad enough that just shifting weight or firing the motor up didn't get me unstuck. 

Scott


----------



## willfishforfood (Oct 1, 2011)

It is a 200' stretch of water and the tide was lower than the week before. I might go through the same place this weekend but will take a better line and if I need to drop my buddy and meet him on the other side of the run I'll do it.


----------



## reedjj (Oct 1, 2011)

willfishforfood said:


> It is a 200' stretch of water and the tide was lower than the week before. I might go through the same place this weekend but will take a better line and if I need to drop my buddy and meet him on the other side of the run I'll do it.



Even better idea....Drop your buddy and have him video it! Then post it here!


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 1, 2011)

reedjj said:


> willfishforfood said:
> 
> 
> > It is a 200' stretch of water and the tide was lower than the week before. I might go through the same place this weekend but will take a better line and if I need to drop my buddy and meet him on the other side of the run I'll do it.
> ...



That sounds like an excellent idea!!!


----------



## HoytHunter69 (Oct 18, 2011)

This has been a major learning curve for me also. I scared my self bad this past Sat. Some of our rivers turn in to big creeks down here mostly sand and wood with some rock. I guess I ran so far up that I basically ran out of water. I learned a very big lesson that day. I ran some water that I dont think I could have pushed the boat in, for a long way thinking I would see a deeper hole to drop it in.. wrong! I clogged up with leaves and only made it to within about 10 yards or so of some deeper water. when I got out to push it wouldnt move. Scared me bad, as I'm now in the middle of no where with no roads, no houses and no one that can get to me. we managed to push it to that hole and it was just big enough to get back on plane and back down the river. I know I wont try that again, and from now on I will have a come along and a big piece of rope in my boat.


----------

